# New Homeowner seeking guidance



## ImRockDee (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm a new homeowner just purchased our home in November. Located in north DFW area. Bermuda sod was laid in October. I have lots of weeds in my front yard and less weeds in my back and side yard. Really new to this but have gotten some good guidance from user SMW who directed me here. I was wondering when I could start treating the weeds where I'm not hurting my new sod. Plan to use certainty and Celsius to treat my weeds and I have some pre-emergent with prodiamine. Just wondering when would be a good time that start. Heard I need to wait a year just seeking guidance. Thanks in advance.

Pictures of lawn:
https://imgur.com/a/MSaMCS5?s=sms


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

I laid new sod last year in April and hand pulled all weeds. I did not apply any herbicides until the fall when I applied a pre-emergent (this was the advice I received here). Basically just gave it one good growing season (5 months). Hand pulling worked well for me but I also have a small yard (1500sqdt).


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think once your lawn is actively growing probably around mid May and you have fertilized at least once you should be safe to blanket spray the lawn with the Celsius/Certainty mix as that will take out a majority of the weeds. I would just keep fertilizing the lawn every 4-6 weeks and mowing weekly. The bermuda alone will do a good job of choking out the weeds on it's own and then later this summer you might want to go back and spot spray whatever is left over. Then this Fall you should be more than safe to put a pre emergent down to set yourself up really good for next year.


----------



## Smw (Jun 10, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> I think once your lawn is actively growing probably around mid May and you have fertilized at least once you should be safe to blanket spray the lawn with the Celsius/Certainty mix as that will take out a majority of the weeds.


I'm just a little south of him. Besides the big Texas freeze we had a mild winter. End of Jan there were some days in the 80s. I was starting to get hints of green in the yard the first week of February and then the freeze hit. My grass was a slow to wake up after that but is now already growing like crazy. With that said would you recommend the certainty/Celsius blanket after the first few cuts or still waiting until mid May?

ImRockDee, welcome. The people on this site are amazing. My yard was laid down April 2019 and I've already got the "your yard is looking great, are you trying to show us up" from a few neighbors. It's not perfect but is getting there. I'm hoping this year to really get it thicker and keep my height at 1.75. The second lowest setting on my mower.

Did you ever find out the type of Bermuda?


----------



## ImRockDee (Apr 17, 2021)

Still waiting so hopefully the builder will get back to me Monday. I need to go purchase the fertilizer you recommended. Thank again for the recommendation, looking forward to getting a nice lawn!


----------



## ImRockDee (Apr 17, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> I think once your lawn is actively growing probably around mid May and you have fertilized at least once you should be safe to blanket spray the lawn with the Celsius/Certainty mix as that will take out a majority of the weeds. I would just keep fertilizing the lawn every 4-6 weeks and mowing weekly. The bermuda alone will do a good job of choking out the weeds on it's own and then later this summer you might want to go back and spot spray whatever is left over. Then this Fall you should be more than safe to put a pre emergent down to set yourself up really good for next year.


Thank you! So would you recommend I start fertilizing now, and keep mowing, then around may/June, I spray for the weeds then spot spray a few weeks later, and do my pre-emergent around September? Feeling good about everything and making a plan for my lawn. Thank you for the advice! You and SMW have me feeling way better about getting this lawn in order.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@ImRockDee Since this is going to be the first fertilizer of the season as well as on your lawn I am sure you are deficient in some nutrients. I would start with a "starter fertilizer" like this:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Lesco-LESCO-Starter-Fertilizer-18-24-12/5001213031

Your first two fertilizer apps should be a starter or balanced fertilizer.

I would blanket spray a low amount of Celsius/Certainty right away. I would also apply a low 1/4 rate of pre-emergent as soon as possible and again in 60-90 days. These applications will not hurt your grass or growth and will help slow the weeds.

Below are a few links to Texas Bermuda Lawns that I feel are very helpful to read:

https://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/extension/ornamentals/lawnfert/lawnfert.html

https://cdn-ext.agnet.tamu.edu/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/ESC-042-bermudagrass-lawn-management-calendar.pdf
I reference the 2nd page calendar to make sure I do not miss anything.

http://publications.tamu.edu/TURF_LANDSCAPE/PUB_turf_Maintaining%20Bermudagrass%20Lawns.pdf

https://aggieturf.tamu.edu/wp-content/uploads/Preemergence-Herbicide-Guide-4.pdf


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would go ahead with the fertilizer like 10-10-10 now and then wait about 2 weeks and then hit the weeds with the Celsius/Certainty. That will allow your grass to get a little stronger and the weeds will be growing faster and take up the herbicide you just put down. I personally would hold off on the pre-emergent as your roots are probably pretty shallow right now and you don't want to do anything to stunt their growth. As long as you are consistent with mowing, watering and fertilizing your lawn should be in a much better condition by the end of the season. Don't focus on getting rid of ALL the weeds this year just do your best at reducing their population. Remember this is a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## macdawgg (Jun 16, 2020)

MightyQuinn-I once read you use straight Nitrogen for your fertilizer. How often do you put that down? Would 4-6 weeks be to much?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I usually apply it every 2-3 weeks when I apply my PGR. I basically use Urea and Potassium Nitrate for my fertilizers that I spray.

Spraying every 4-6 weeks would not be too much. Less nitrogen more often is better than MORE nitrogen LESS often.


----------



## ImRockDee (Apr 17, 2021)

cldrunner said:


> @ImRockDee Since this is going to be the first fertilizer of the season as well as on your lawn I am sure you are deficient in some nutrients. I would start with a "starter fertilizer" like this:
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Lesco-LESCO-Starter-Fertilizer-18-24-12/5001213031
> 
> ...


Okay so SMW sent me the texas a&m links and I plan to get a soil test to know what I'm working with. I have some of the lesco pre-emergent with prodiamine just haven't put it down yet. I also have some of the below fertilizer; would this work or should I go get the one you recommended:

The Andersons Professional PGF Complete 16-4-8 Fertilizer with Humic DG 5,000 sq.ft. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SYLCKRH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_T0GED48NVB29G30EV04E

I was also planning on going with this fertilizer as well that was made with Texas a&m as recommended by SMW:

https://www.calloways.com/calloways-premium-lawn-food/

So when you say go with a 1/4 rate you simply mean take the recommended rate and divide by 4? I know it's a simple question just trying to be thorough and be sure I understand.


----------



## ImRockDee (Apr 17, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> I would go ahead with the fertilizer like 10-10-10 now and then wait about 2 weeks and then hit the weeds with the Celsius/Certainty. That will allow your grass to get a little stronger and the weeds will be growing faster and take up the herbicide you just put down. I personally would hold off on the pre-emergent as your roots are probably pretty shallow right now and you don't want to do anything to stunt their growth. As long as you are consistent with mowing, watering and fertilizing your lawn should be in a much better condition by the end of the season. Don't focus on getting rid of ALL the weeds this year just do your best at reducing their population. Remember this is a marathon not a sprint.


Okay yeah that makes sense, I haven't placed any fertilizer yet. I normally mow it pretty much once a week. And water it two days a week right now. My grass roots are about two inches or so I would say, so I do kind of want to wait until they get a little longer. When would you recommend I hit it with the pre-emergent fall? And I should follow the recommended rate for fertilizer? Sorry if questions seem elementary but I'm super new to this and want to make sure I get the basics down.

I currently have this fertilizer:
The Andersons Professional PGF Complete 16-4-8 Fertilizer with Humic DG 5,000 sq.ft. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SYLCKRH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_T0GED48NVB29G30EV04E

Then plan to start using this once I finish that:
https://www.calloways.com/calloways-premium-lawn-food/

Should I purchase the starter fertilizer and wait on using these?

So by doing this should I pull the weeds once the Celsius/certainty kills them?


----------



## Smw (Jun 10, 2020)

ImRockDee said:


> Okay yeah that makes sense, I haven't placed any fertilizer yet. I normally mow it pretty much once a week. And water it two days a week right now. My grass roots are about two inches or so I would say, so I do kind of want to wait until they get a little longer. When would you recommend I hit it with the pre-emergent fall? And I should follow the recommended rate for fertilizer? Sorry if questions seem elementary but I'm super new to this and want to make sure I get the basics down.
> 
> I currently have this fertilizer:
> The Andersons Professional PGF Complete 16-4-8 Fertilizer with Humic DG 5,000 sq.ft. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SYLCKRH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_T0GED48NVB29G30EV04E
> ...


Before picking your long term fertilizer get a soil test. Your levels of P and K will direct you on which fertilizer ratios will be best My P and K was so low last year I ending up using a starter fertilizer that was high P and K. I think it was a 10-18-10 and then I moved to the 21-5-10. I need to send off a soil test again this year to see if I am still low on my P and K or if its now being maintained. Calloway also makes a 21-0-0 if your P and K levels are high. I like the Calloway fertilizer because it was made in conjunction with the Texas A&M AgriLife Extension for our area of Texas and I like supporting the nursery. They always have a great selection of plants and great employees. I attached a picture of the Calloway fertilizer that includes a breakdown for others to review. I think many of the users here use faster release urea fertilizers and hit it more often with less each time. Personally I'm trying to find that sweet spot of a nice looking yard and not having to mow every 3 days.

Keep in mind that Celsius/certainty takes 2-3 weeks to show signs of working. Don't be upset if you don't see the weeds dead the next day. Trust in the product, the weeds including roots and rhizomes are slowly dying. Nutsedge/Nutgrass just laughed at me until I used Certainty. Now I only have it in one section of a flower bed which was sprayed this year. I'm sure it will take a second spot treatment and another treatment next year to kill all of the rhizomes.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@ImRockDee If you have the Andersons on hand I would use it. The Calloway fertilizer is fine as well if you do not mind paying the premium price. An example of a lower cost fertilizer that is very similiar is :

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sta-Green-30-lb-5000-sq-ft-15-5-10-Lawn-Fertilizer/1000140101

With the Lesco prodiamine bag I would look on the label and find the max yearly rate for bermuda.. Take a 1/4 of that and apply now. The label says to not use until your lawn is "established". To me established is when the roots have established on all the turf and edges of the turf. I think that happened for you by November of last year. Your lawn is 7 months old. Others may say not to use it until Fall and I completely understand their recommendation. I do not like weeds in my turf so I tend to be more aggressive.

Wait on the starter fertilizer until you get your soil test:
http://soiltesting.tamu.edu/files/urbansoil.pdf
I usually do option #2. They will e-mail you the results about a week after they receive them.

As far as the prodiamine my time frame for North Texas is Feb 15-Mar 1, 60-90 days later, Sept 1-7, 60-90 days later. A 1/4 rate each time gives you a full year of coverage. I would also apply a second mode of action pre-emergent starting in the Fall. You will also get better results from Celsius and Certainty if you add a non-ionic surfactant in the mix when it is *below 90F.*


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

@ImRockDee what do you have to spray with? Celsius is great but it requires some sophistication or you'll pay.

Speedzone Southern ? A little more forgiving, perhaps guys?


----------



## ImRockDee (Apr 17, 2021)

jayhawk said:


> @ImRockDee what do you have to spray with? Celsius is great but it requires some sophistication or you'll pay.
> 
> Speedzone Southern ? A little more forgiving, perhaps guys?


@Smw directed me to this sprayer from Harbor Freight.

https://www.harborfreight.com/4-gallon-backpack-sprayer-63092.html


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@ImRockDee With only a 3350 sq ft lawn the first sprayer I would buy would be this:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Husqvarna-2-Gallon-Plastic-Tank-Sprayer/1000810304

For spot spraying with say 1/2 gallon of Celsius/Certainty you really do not want to be strapping on a 4 gallon backpack sprayer. They are bulky and not always easy to work with. I have even used this 2 gallon sprayer to blanket spray a 5K sq ft lawn. I have 3 of these sprayers and they work great.

If I had your size yard in the longer term I would be looking at an electric sprayer like this:

https://shop.fzspray.com/collections/sprayers/products/cyclone-2-5

or if you are happy with your Kobolt mower:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-Kobalt-40V-BP-Sprayer-2-0-Kit/5001554497

If you did not want to spend that kind of money I would look at this:
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Husqvarna-4-Gallon-Plastic-Tank-Sprayer-with-Shoulder-Strap/1000092467

I have the Husqvarna 4 gallon sprayer and it works well. I would always choose the 2 gallon sprayer if I was using 2 gallons or less. Just so much easier to handle. The point is that with a 3.3K yard you can do everything with a 2 gallon pump but a 4 gallon sprayer would only be used a few times a year.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Hard to beat the infamous DFW wand /sprayer. I had a 3 gallon, PIA when most apps require less than 1 gal

Please read that thread. Celsius is going to require that level of awareness


----------



## ImRockDee (Apr 17, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the advice! I think after reading all the links and everything and y'alls advice. This is kind of the. plan so far for attacking the weeds ( Would love some insight):

Apply some starter fertilizer/Andersons fertilizer (as @cldrunner mentioned):
The Andersons Professional PGF Complete 16-4-8 Fertilizer with Humic DG 5,000 sq.ft. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SYLCKRH/re ... 29G30EV04E

Apply the fertilizer like @Mightyquinn said and wait a few weeks for the grass to get a bit stronger and the weeds to be more receptive before I put on my celsius/certainty mix to kill the weeds around mid-May. After spraying the weeds, wait a few weeks to see the results.

By then, I should have my soil test results back. Then use the results to help determine the kind of fertilizer I should use going forward like @Smw said. Found out I have Tifway 419(Apparently, not 100% or certified) according to the links @cldrunner sent I should look to put down about 6 lbs of N/1000 sq ft/year.

Stick to the basics for watering, fertilizing, and mowing, then later in the fall I should be safe to put down pre-emergent and this should have me set up pretty good for next year when I will probably have to look to deal with any remaining weeds.

Please let me know If I didn't understand something completely right. This is my first yard and want to be sure I get the basics and everything right and have consolidated all the information into a good plan to move forward


----------



## ImRockDee (Apr 17, 2021)

jayhawk said:


> Hard to beat the infamous DFW wand /sprayer. I had a 3 gallon, PIA when most apps require less than 1 gal
> 
> Please read that thread. Celsius is going to require that level of awareness


I've been looking for that thread but can't find it. Do you happen to have a link?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1075

See sprayer section


----------



## ImRockDee (Apr 17, 2021)

jayhawk said:


> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1075
> 
> See sprayer section


Thanks!


----------



## ImRockDee (Apr 17, 2021)

Wanted to come here and thank you all! I started with a fertilizer that was recommended to me in the soil fertility section and my grasses and weeds soaked it up and the weeds were growing like crazy ( even lead to me getting a warning from my hoa as I was letting them get tall for when I sprayed my herbicide). I sprayed my Celsius/certainty mix according to @Mightyquinn recommendation on another post. Some weeds are already dying and I just sprayed last Thursday.

I know it's a marathon but the help you all have me has helped me quite a bit and I feel I'm on a good path! Thank you all!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Glad I could help!! Give it another week and most of those weeds should be dead and gone and then you can spot spray whatever is left over but feeding your lawn will do the most to keep the weeds at bay.


----------

